# kabizkugu's Test/TrenE/EQ/Turinabol LOG



## kabizkugu (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey guys, I didn't wanted to run a log because i didn't wanted to feel the responsibility of updating it. So i decided writing atleast something that people can see the progress even if i write it every 3 days or something. So its not exactly daily log just to keep me motivated and my anabolic-bros updated 
Weeks 1-6 2.5ml/week (500 Test, 500 EQ, 250 Tren)
Weeks 7-14 3ml/week (600 Test, 600 EQ, 300 Tren)
Weeks 1-6 Turinabol 60mg/day
HCG 250IU E3D for the last 2 months of the cycle
Proviron 1-6 week (25MG ED) 6-14 (50MG ED)
And PCT (start it 3 weeks after last injection) for 6 weeks:
Nolva 20/20/20/10/10/10
Clomid 50/50/50/25/25/25


----------



## TexxGearsRep (Mar 19, 2014)

Great! I will be taking a look at it every now and then to see your progress. You should be satisfied using those products.


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Mar 19, 2014)

Count me in!


----------



## kabizkugu (Mar 20, 2014)

Well hey guys ! 
Day 9: As i haven't been training for 2weeks before the cycle, and was also not using supplements for 2 months. My first week was pretty good. Up by 3.5-4kilos. Feeling so energic, I remain full also started solarium sessions. I am not so experienced about this thing writing a log. So just giving an update. I have been eating 3 Large meals per day since today .. Going to increase it to 4 meals but i feel like i am always hungry. I dont know if steroids has anything to do with it at 9th day but my sex drive is just uncontrollable i wake up my waist lifted. And weather is getting warmer i am in czech republic.. You know czech girls.. With their tight dresses they're killing me. Trying to add more shakes between meals eating as much as possible for the moment staying away from fastfood and junk food only a can of coca cola zero. Anyways i hope my updates will get better as i get more experienced writing them. Cheers!


----------



## mrsliz1724 (Mar 20, 2014)

Very interested in this man. Looking to run something similar in the near future. Kick ass brother.


----------



## kabizkugu (Mar 20, 2014)

Run some of these too bro ! 



edit: I hate cooking. -_-


----------



## kabizkugu (Mar 21, 2014)

Day 10: Leg daaaay ! Hey anabolic-bros today i hit the legs i am doing PHAT Today was the hypertrophy day i was a total beast at the gym definitely stronger and more energic. And also i can focus better on what i am doing means my pain limit definitely increased. I just dont want to give up. Haven't ate really well today, But not so bad too .. I just loved the feeling when i was climbing the stairs after my training, I can tell one of the best leg days of my life  Also injected so fast yesterday the PIP is killing me. A lesson learnt from yesterdays injection.


----------



## kabizkugu (Mar 24, 2014)

Update: This libido is killing me. I can automatically make out a sexual story from any girl's facebook photos or a girl i see at public transportation. I had a first date with a girl on Sunday. In park after some time kissing and basic stuff i just couldnt get it down. And i have to start using proviron soon. I also get a serious boost with Proviron. God help me survive and not rape anybody !


----------



## kabizkugu (Mar 24, 2014)

Day13: Today was Upper body power training. 6 kilos in total gain.As i was off supplements and training and not consuming so much water before cycle i consider this quick increase in weight normal. But put that aside my strength,focus and energy is unbelievable. Today i bought a blood pressure monitor. 130/68 was in the middle of day after 3 salty meals i dont know how it is going to be when i wake up we will find out tomorrow morning. and it was 136/80 20 mins post workout. I dont know if its normal or high waiting for your opinions..Vascularity makes my friends suspicious also when i forget to wash my face for a night i am waking up with an acne. Maybe i should use something for acnes because its kinda annoying.I will keep you guys updated .Cheers !


----------

